# Rescued doves need good N. Calif homes



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello-

MickaCoo has 5 doves in need of new homes. 

There's a bonded pair of ring-neck doves whose owner can no longer keep them. They need either a foster or a forever home ASAP!

And there are 3 white doves, all strays, that are currently in foster homes but need forever homes.

For more information, visit MickaCoo's Available Birds page. 

The system won't allow me to attach the foster/adoption application because it's already attached at http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/king-caravan-spring-2009-a-33005.html. but e-mail me at [email protected] and I'll send it to you.

Thank you for helping spread the word about these little innocents who need and deserve good homes.


----------

